# Good nighttime temp for a hermann tortoise



## Byrney (Mar 31, 2014)

Iv got a heat mat, which is mainly used for a evening and a basking bulb for during the day but what is the correct temp to be keeping a hermann at on a evening and during the day and how can I maintain the heat in a evening. Any advice on hermann keeping would be great as I am new to this :2thumb:


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Byrney said:


> Iv got a heat mat, which is mainly used for a evening and a basking bulb for during the day but what is the correct temp to be keeping a hermann at on a evening and during the day and how can I maintain the heat in a evening. Any advice on hermann keeping would be great as I am new to this :2thumb:


I would post this on the main shelled section there are plenty of good experienced keepers on there who will be happy to help you with any questions you might have.

I personally wouldn't use a heatmat for a tortoise, at night it is more the ambient temprature of the room they are in rather than a localised heat source from a mat. A temprature drop at night is quite natural for a tortoise and somthing they would experience in the wild. Most modern houses will be sufficently warm at night for a tort such as yours. 

I don't think there is a magic night time temp to be honest but I was told by someone that if it drops much below 10oc you could trigger hibernation wind down. I personally aim for 12-15 at night but thats just me. Bear in mind if you have substrate they can dig into they will just burrow to keep warm if they start to get too cold. 

Hope that helps


----------

